# Who does their own Rifle smithing?



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

How many of you guys do some or all of your own work?

This is mulitple choice.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have done my own work.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

I'll do whatever I can and feel comfortable with - the big limiting factor is lack of tooling and space for a full-blown shop. And also, I'll only take on new or difficult work on my own guns - I'm not to a point where I feel comfortable doing all but the most basic smithing on someone elses pride and joy.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I just do the light stuff on my own guns. If I don't have the right tools I don't fool with it.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I qualify for most when it comes to the AR15 platform.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Actually, my answers should all be in the past tense.
I have my competition Springfield, with which I quite successfully shot practical exercises at least once a month for many years, in pieces, in a case in my basement workshop, waiting for me to complete it. I haven't gotten to it in the past 10 years!
That's because where I now live there is no place to shoot it. No incentive, you see.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

All but the last 4.


----------

